# Somehow have too many dollar skulls pilling up?



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Glue 'em together and put them in a shade too dark empty spot, or a quickly overlooked place that still needs something to fill it.
I got tired of tripping over mine after one too many dollarstore spending sprees. 
A bonus might be with the right little light snugged inside they might glow or direct a few select beams in the right direction. I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice idea, I will have to try something like that with the skulls I have lying around (and as you say, tripping over).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love those blucky heads


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going to see about hitting them with some grey or brownish spray paint then spider webbing them a bit, and have one ofmy 50in store spiders comeing up over the back.
The base is just a 6 skull triangle shape with the 3 laying as they wish but close enough to glue and the top perched as it wished and stuck on.
I was literally tripping on mine since I had too many to fit in that box they ship them to the stores in. Lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice idea. i have some blucky bones laying around. you want em?


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

A bone pile would work just as well too. You could stack them up like kindling in a firepit, before fireflames of course.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice... i wonder why i never thought of this! Thanks fir the idea.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I need to visit some dollar stores!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice drill some small holes in the back of them and you can fit a couple of lights in each from a 100 string of orange, green or purple lights. They light up well. I like your idea, may have to copy it.


----------

